# Deer Hunting Lease



## Rabbit Runner (Sep 9, 2009)

saw this ad in the Ocilla newspaper, thought someone may be looking for hunting land. 

Deer Hunting Lease
233 acres 3 miles from Holt Ga, Irwin County. Farm #2118
call Hugh Roberts229-468-7475 or Wiley Dill 229-435-8545
ad did not give price per ac.


----------

